# just another sob story, in need of advise



## 08rangerdan (25 Oct 2011)

Hey, I'm a new member of this board. As most new recruits start out on the fence before signing up, I'm likely no different. I've been to the recruiting station a few times now and I've got my paperwork for the application. I'm one type who always tries to take the safest route, I don't take risks with money and I don't quit my current job on a whim or for a dream.

I'm 22 and my life has been once again turned upside down. My last parent/family past away in august and now I'm on my own. I never wanted to get very involved with the military due to leaving my mom alone, I consider that a legit reason to stay and help out. Sadly her life was cut real short. Anyways, now I have no family holding me back and I'm free to make my own decisions.

Industry is really tough. Im a 6 year general machinist apprentice, I've worked for numerous establishments and have also been laid off one too many times. Currently I'm holding tight in a small custom shop doing whatever jobs come in the door. But I need a change, a chance to expand my skills and develop new skills in a changing environment.. the military speaks to me for my needs.

I don't have much college done, I simply can't afford it. Especially in my situation. Again the military offers me the best possible opportunity. I need to understand more about applying, once I get my life organised and can effectively pack my life in the back of my truck and leave, I need a place to go. Once I hand in my application and get an interview, and let's say they like my attitude and accept me. Is there any way to guarantee a position? If I show any signs here about looking towards the military my employer will no doubt find a replacement, so I'm in a risky spot. I can't go for basic and come home to open arms here because they will likely not take me in. I am seriously considering an aircraft structures tech position through the military, but I have no idea how competitive of an environment I'm getting into. Money is just way to tight to roll the dice on this move, if anyone can give me some guidance here, please let me know how to go about this.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Sythen (25 Oct 2011)

Nothing is ever guaranteed. If you do get an offer, you can still fail your BMQ and be sent packing. It all depends on you really.


----------



## Staff Weenie (25 Oct 2011)

Dan, it sounds like you're sadly far too familiar with the only true guarantee in life.

My advice to you would be to put aside the anxiety of the moment and look to the future. Apply and prepare to commit to the CF. That doesn't mean quitting a job, cancelling a lease, and burning bridges, but rather having a plan. If you get accepted, they will not just call you and say show up tomorrow to leave. You will get time to act. In the meantime, figure out all the logistical issues that will need to be addressed, and how long it will take to resolve them if/when they do call. And, train your body and mind, exercise hard.

This way, if you're accepted you're ready to go physically, financially, and mentally.

If you make it in, make it through the training (and thousands do), and work hard to support your buddies, you'll find something amazing - a new family that will stand by you through the best and worst that life can throw at you.

I wish you the best of luck, and keep us posted on how it's going.


----------



## Pusser (25 Oct 2011)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Nothing is ever guaranteed. If you do get an offer, you can still fail your BMQ and be sent packing. It all depends on you really.



However, hundreds of thousands of ordinary Canadians who never thought they were anything extraordinary or special have successfully completed their training and gone on to successful stints and even careers in the Canadian Forces.  Frankly, it mostly takes the right mindset.  If you want to succeed, you will.

Go to a recruiting centre.  Make the application.  Jump through all the hoops.  What have you got to lose?  You have a lot to gain.  Don't worry about your current job.  You don't have to tell your employer anything until you hand in your notice on your way to basic training.  As Staff Weenie pointed out, once you're accepted in the CF, you will have plenty of time to sort your affairs before you leave.  Just keep in mind, that it's going to take awhile, so you don't want to quit your job anyway.

As an aside, if you're a machinist, you might want to consider some of the naval engineering trades.  there are some definite areas where your current skill set can be put to use.  

Good luck.


----------



## Sythen (25 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> However, hundreds of thousands of ordinary Canadians who never thought they were anything extraordinary or special have successfully completed their training and gone on to successful stints and even careers in the Canadian Forces.  Frankly, it mostly takes the right mindset.  If you want to succeed, you will.



Definitely. My post does seem to be more defeatist then I intended, am tired so yea its definitely worth trying. I don't know the statistics, but most people do pass. I'd be willing to bet the overwhelming majority do pass.



> As Staff Weenie pointed out, once you're accepted in the CF, you will have plenty of time to sort your affairs before you leave.



This is not always the case. I had 11 days from my offer til my flight left and one of the guys at my swearing in only had 3 days, so its definitely a good idea to get everything in order before hand.


----------



## foresterab (25 Oct 2011)

08rangerdan,

Something to consider too is that you're worried about your current employer's take on your application.  Do some work for him so that if you do get a short notice for leaving for basic you've got your workload under control and some possible replacements in mind to help him out.  A little skull sweat can pay big dividends on how that employer remembers you - did you leave them in a lurch or did you chase a dream while leaving on good terms with a fully staffed shop.

I  haven't served myself though so it's just my  :2c: on the issue but it's something we see alot here with folks jumping ship to chase other careers.


----------



## 08rangerdan (25 Oct 2011)

I've been preparing for this bmq for years now, I just feel its time to act. I'm not worried about failure as its not an option I can come to justice with. My health and mind are in as good of shape as they can be. I just take it all as a good challenge. 

I would be interested in some of those naval positions you mentioned, any specific titles come to mind? Might be good for backup positions. I do notice the technical careers are in good demand at this time.


----------



## 08rangerdan (25 Oct 2011)

foresterab said:
			
		

> 08rangerdan,
> 
> Something to consider too is that you're worried about your current employer's take on your application.  Do some work for him so that if you do get a short notice for leaving for basic you've got your workload under control and some possible replacements in mind to help him out.  A little skull sweat can pay big dividends on how that employer remembers you - did you leave them in a lurch or did you chase a dream while leaving on good terms with a fully staffed shop.
> 
> I  haven't served myself though so it's just my  :2c: on the issue but it's something we see alot here with folks jumping ship to chase other careers.



True words, I've never been the guy to get very buddy buddy in a shop environment, but I do try to make myself fairly valuable around here. I wouldn't leave the guys here stuck if I had any control over it, the last thing i want is to leave on bad terms. But if he's short a guy he's gotta find a suitable replacement fast. He would likely take me back in till I left for good, but I just dont want to depend on that


----------



## chrisf (25 Oct 2011)

Don't let your machinist experience tie to you that either... if you enjoy it, fine, find a trade that's similar, but don't be afraid to apply for somthing completely different if it interests you.


----------



## 08rangerdan (25 Oct 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Don't let your machinist experience tie to you that either... if you enjoy it, fine, find a trade that's similar, but don't be afraid to apply for somthing completely different if it interests you.



Doing what I do isn't exactly a satisfying choice for an adventurous person like myself, but I hate starting something and not finishing completely. I would hate getting this many years in my trade to not accomplish my certificate. So id atleast like to get my papers from school and work for a good amount of time, and then possibly move more into a frontline position if I find some flexibility somewhere. I have some buddies in it and they are having a great time doing infantry and other similar areas. Haha, I don't think I'm wired for all the drill practice all the time though


----------



## chrisf (25 Oct 2011)

I know the feeling, I've got a substantial amount of time invested in a trade certification I will likely never finish (though not due to the military in my case), however, please note, you will NOT complete your apprenticeship as a machinist via the military, as there is no "machinist" trade per say.

Please also note, EVERY military job has the opportunity for adventure... it may not always be an adrenaline high, but it'll always be a challenge... may I suggest that if you're looking for adventure, and enjoy being a machinist, consider an engine room trade in the navy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2011)

Curious 08rangerdan - have you considered the Reserves?  Or are you dead set on joining full time?


----------



## Pusser (25 Oct 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I know the feeling, I've got a substantial amount of time invested in a trade certification I will likely never finish (though not due to the military in my case), however, *please note, you will NOT complete your apprenticeship as a machinist via the military, as there is no "machinist" trade per say*.
> 
> Please also note, EVERY military job has the opportunity for adventure... it may not always be an adrenaline high, but it'll always be a challenge... may I suggest that if you're looking for adventure, and enjoy being a machinist, consider an engine room trade in the navy.



Not necessarily true at all.  Great strides have been made in the last decade or so to gain civilian accreditation in a variety of trades.  I can't say for sure, but I would not close the book on getting your papers as a machinist if you go into the right military occupation.  Although there may not be an occupation called "machinist" in the CF, there are certainly occupations that teach it and do it.  Hull technicians and Marine Engineering Technicians machine things as far as I know.  I believe there is an EME trade as well that does machining as well.  One of the most amazing machinist/millwrights I've ever known started out as a machinist in the Army (Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers).  If it was made of metal, he could fix it or make it.  He was amazing to watch.


----------



## MedCorps (25 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I believe there is an EME trade as well that does machining as well.  One of the most amazing machinist/millwrights I've ever known started out as a machinist in the Army (Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers).  If it was made of metal, he could fix it or make it.  He was amazing to watch.



The EME occupation is Materials Technician.  These guys are amazing and skilled in machine shop stuff, industrial sewing, welding, basic carpentry, body work, and painting.  I know they were looking at cutting back this skills list a little bit so if one of the EME guys wants to jump in... please do.  If you need something built from a pile of raw material this guy could do it. 

Good luck with your choice. 

MC


----------



## 08rangerdan (25 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Curious 08rangerdan - have you considered the Reserves?  Or are you dead set on joining full time?



i thought of it and attempted it but there is no available positions in my area. so if i gotta move to my new job, ill have to go in full time


----------



## 08rangerdan (25 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Not necessarily true at all.  Great strides have been made in the last decade or so to gain civilian accreditation in a variety of trades.  I can't say for sure, but I would not close the book on getting your papers as a machinist if you go into the right military occupation.  Although there may not be an occupation called "machinist" in the CF, there are certainly occupations that teach it and do it.  Hull technicians and Marine Engineering Technicians machine things as far as I know.  I believe there is an EME trade as well that does machining as well.  One of the most amazing machinist/millwrights I've ever known started out as a machinist in the Army (Royal Canadian Electrical and Mechanical Engineers).  If it was made of metal, he could fix it or make it.  He was amazing to watch.



I did notice the similarities in course descriptions and titles for my particular field of interest, they almost sound transferrable to me. I couldnt find no course codes to use for refernce but I bet I can get away with alot of them to get the certi. probably just gotta know the right people. Im sure they can work with me to get me through it. I would feel really cheated if I didnt achieve my initial goals. Its a hell of a skilled trade, but sadly the days of the manual machinist went out years ago as work locally becomes harder and harder to find. Its simply time for a change before I burry myself too deep, and can no longer dig myself out of this rut im casually falling into.

i can certainly say machining trades play a huge roll in military service, no contracted machinery, equiptment or vehicles in service today, or a century ago had a stock pile of parts that could be ordered from the local 'car quest'. everything has some sort of shop spinning off parts to fill the voids on and off the battlefield.


----------



## chrisf (25 Oct 2011)

08rangerdan said:
			
		

> i can certainly say machining trades play a huge roll in military service, no contracted machinery, equiptment or vehicles in service today, or a century ago had a stock pile of parts that could be ordered from the local 'car quest'. everything has some sort of shop spinning off parts to fill the voids on and off the battlefield.



Not per say, can get spare parts for almost anything through supply system if the parts are still in stock... actually, part of the reason the "purchase" price of military equipment always seems so high is because training and spare parts are included in that price...

That being said, if it's somthing you need, and you don't have it, it pays to have somone who can make it...

Which is why I suggested the navy... once you're at sea, if you need it, and don't have it in stock, you *have* to make it. I've never sailed with the Navy, but I have sailed civi side, and I'm exceptionally good at breaking weird parts, can't say enough good things about skilled machinists... particularly when you hand them a part in two pieces and ask if they can make you a new one only in one piece...


----------



## 08rangerdan (26 Oct 2011)

I will look into it for serious inquiry, thanks


----------

